# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  بلاتکلیفیِ یک پشت کنکوریِ خیلی خسته.!

## NiNi

*سلام.

من بارها و بارها خودم رو اینجا معرفی کردم.فکر کنم اکثرا بدونین شرایطمو. من بین دانشگاه آزاد بدون کنکور رفتن و دوباره پشت کنکور موندن مردد موندم. بچه ها گاهی میگم خب دانشگاه هم میرم برای کنکور هم آروم آروم میخونم چند سال بعد قبول میشم..بعدش میشینم برنامه ریزی و...بعدش دوباره میگم خسته ام نمیتونم و بیخیال. نمیدونم چه مرگم شده از زندگی چی میخوام. کاش به موقع درس میخوندم یا حداقل بعد از دو سال پشت موندن بیخیال میشدم. من عمرم رفته ۶ سال پشت کنکور بودم زورم میاد الان برم به رشته بدون کنکور..از ۱۲ هزار رتبه ام رسید به ۹۵ هزار..اطلاعات علمی صفر.! اصلا شکل درس خوندن یادم رفته. اعتیاد بدی به موبایل و تنبلی و صبح رو الکی شب کردن پیدا کردم..من حتی زورم میاد از در خونه برم بیرون.. اصلا کشش یادگیری ندارم حتی حوصله رانندگی یاد گرفتن ندارم..حوصله فیلم دیدن و کتاب خوندن ندارم فقط میخوام روز و شبا بگذرن الکی..سال پیش نرفتم بدون کنکور با بهانه های الکی..میخوام فعال باشم، هدف داشته باشم، ولی این چند سال انقدر گند خورده به زندگیم نمیدونم از کجا برای جبران شروع کنم. مغزم شده مثل یه سطل آشغال که پر از افکار و استرس های عجیبه. نیاز به چند جراحی حیاتی دارم که آینده مو مبهم کرده. نمیدونم چیکار کنم که مغزم ری استارت بشه. واقعاً میخوام درس بخونم ولی هیچی یادم نیست صفر صفرم مغزم آکبند شده نمیدونم از کجا شروع کنم..از طرفی من دمدمی مزاجم میترسم دانشگاه نرم شروع کنم بخونم برای کنکور وسطاش رها کنم و از همه جا مونده بشم..نمیدونم چه رشته بدون کنکوری بخونم که آینده دار باشه..من از هیچی مطمئن نیستم بچه ها پیشنهادتون چیه؟ چکار کنم؟*

----------


## Mobin.

> *سلام.
> 
> من بارها و بارها خودم رو اینجا معرفی کردم.فکر کنم اکثرا بدونین شرایطمو. من بین دانشگاه آزاد بدون کنکور رفتن و دوباره پشت کنکور موندن مردد موندم. بچه ها گاهی میگم خب دانشگاه هم میرم برای کنکور هم آروم آروم میخونم چند سال بعد قبول میشم..بعدش میشینم برنامه ریزی و...بعدش دوباره میگم خسته ام نمیتونم و بیخیال. نمیدونم چه مرگم شده از زندگی چی میخوام. کاش به موقع درس میخوندم یا حداقل بعد از دو سال پشت موندن بیخیال میشدم. من عمرم رفته ۶ سال پشت کنکور بودم زورم میاد الان برم به رشته بدون کنکور..از ۱۲ هزار رتبه ام رسید به ۹۵ هزار..اطلاعات علمی صفر.! اصلا شکل درس خوندن یادم رفته. اعتیاد بدی به موبایل و تنبلی و صبح رو الکی شب کردن پیدا کردم..من حتی زورم میاد از در خونه برم بیرون.. اصلا کشش یادگیری ندارم حتی حوصله رانندگی یاد گرفتن ندارم..حوصله فیلم دیدن و کتاب خوندن ندارم فقط میخوام روز و شبا بگذرن الکی..سال پیش نرفتم بدون کنکور با بهانه های الکی..میخوام فعال باشم، هدف داشته باشم، ولی این چند سال انقدر گند خورده به زندگیم نمیدونم از کجا برای جبران شروع کنم. مغزم شده مثل یه سطل آشغال که پر از افکار و استرس های عجیبه. نیاز به چند جراحی حیاتی دارم که آینده مو مبهم کرده. نمیدونم چیکار کنم که مغزم ری استارت بشه. واقعاً میخوام درس بخونم ولی هیچی یادم نیست صفر صفرم مغزم آکبند شده نمیدونم از کجا شروع کنم..از طرفی من دمدمی مزاجم میترسم دانشگاه نرم شروع کنم بخونم برای کنکور وسطاش رها کنم و از همه جا مونده بشم..نمیدونم چه رشته بدون کنکوری بخونم که آینده دار باشه..من از هیچی مطمئن نیستم بچه ها پیشنهادتون چیه؟ چکار کنم؟*


الکی زندگیتون و با این حرفا جهنم نکنین . نظر خاصی ندارم که این کار و بکنین یا اون کارو ولی آرزو دارم سیستم آموزشی جوری تغییر کنه که فرزندان این نسل این زجرایی که میکشیم و نکشن و از همون اول برن دنبال استعداد و چیزی که میخوان . موفق باشی

----------


## paarsaa__

متاسفانه منم دچار همچین عارضه ای هستم...هیچ چیزی اون انگیزه لازم رو واسه شروع ایجاد نمیکنه...و همش در حال التیام دادن به خودمم با افکار واهی...۵ سااااال������

----------


## anis79

چند جراحی حیاتی که‌ میگی رو‌ انجام بده
دوره نقاهتت که ‌تموم شد 
اموزشگاه رانندگی برو خوبه بلد باشی رانندگی کنی 
کلاس نقاشی یا هرچی ک دوس داری برو
باشگاه که از واجباته به سلامت جسمانیت حتما برس . به پوست و مو های خوشگلت برس :Yahoo (8): 
اگه‌ هنوز مصمم هستی وارد سیکل معیوب پشت کنکور موندن بشی حتما مشاور بگیر عین ادم بخون مسخره بازی در نیار :Yahoo (50):

----------


## B.R

منم دقیق عین توام تکلیفم باخودم مشخص نیست دوس دارم درس بخونم ولی نمیتونم روزی ۱۲ ساعتشو میخوابم 
تازه من شرایطم خیلی بدتره مامانم میگ اگ قبول نشدی باید ازدواج کنی 
ولی من حتی نمیتونم ی ساعتم درس بخونم

----------


## mehrab98

> *سلام.
> 
> من بارها و بارها خودم رو اینجا معرفی کردم.فکر کنم اکثرا بدونین شرایطمو. من بین دانشگاه آزاد بدون کنکور رفتن و دوباره پشت کنکور موندن مردد موندم. بچه ها گاهی میگم خب دانشگاه هم میرم برای کنکور هم آروم آروم میخونم چند سال بعد قبول میشم..بعدش میشینم برنامه ریزی و...بعدش دوباره میگم خسته ام نمیتونم و بیخیال. نمیدونم چه مرگم شده از زندگی چی میخوام. کاش به موقع درس میخوندم یا حداقل بعد از دو سال پشت موندن بیخیال میشدم. من عمرم رفته ۶ سال پشت کنکور بودم زورم میاد الان برم به رشته بدون کنکور..از ۱۲ هزار رتبه ام رسید به ۹۵ هزار..اطلاعات علمی صفر.! اصلا شکل درس خوندن یادم رفته. اعتیاد بدی به موبایل و تنبلی و صبح رو الکی شب کردن پیدا کردم..من حتی زورم میاد از در خونه برم بیرون.. اصلا کشش یادگیری ندارم حتی حوصله رانندگی یاد گرفتن ندارم..حوصله فیلم دیدن و کتاب خوندن ندارم فقط میخوام روز و شبا بگذرن الکی..سال پیش نرفتم بدون کنکور با بهانه های الکی..میخوام فعال باشم، هدف داشته باشم، ولی این چند سال انقدر گند خورده به زندگیم نمیدونم از کجا برای جبران شروع کنم. مغزم شده مثل یه سطل آشغال که پر از افکار و استرس های عجیبه. نیاز به چند جراحی حیاتی دارم که آینده مو مبهم کرده. نمیدونم چیکار کنم که مغزم ری استارت بشه. واقعاً میخوام درس بخونم ولی هیچی یادم نیست صفر صفرم مغزم آکبند شده نمیدونم از کجا شروع کنم..از طرفی من دمدمی مزاجم میترسم دانشگاه نرم شروع کنم بخونم برای کنکور وسطاش رها کنم و از همه جا مونده بشم..نمیدونم چه رشته بدون کنکوری بخونم که آینده دار باشه..من از هیچی مطمئن نیستم بچه ها پیشنهادتون چیه؟ چکار کنم؟*


سلام دوست عزیز ، نظر منو شاید هم خودت خوشت نیاد هم بقیه، ولی تو کلا یبار به دنیا میای و یبار زندگی میکنی چطور میتونی ۶ سال از بهترین سالاشو اینقد بد به خودت بگذرونی؟ 
من چیزی بیشتر نمیگم 
خودتو بیشتر ازین تلف نکن ، همین امسال و برو رشته بدون کنکور بخون مثل مدیریتا و اینا ک الانم برا دختر بازار خوبی دارن ... دیگه اگه قرار انرژی بزاری بزار رو خوندن یه رشته تخصصی نه درسای ۶ سال پیش. خودتو فرسوده نکن بیشتر ازین.

----------


## Zahra77

*کاش یکی بود قبل باز کردن این تاپیک باش سر یه میلیون شرط میببستم استارتر تویی
+
من میدونم امثال شما از چی خوشش میاد 
بیاد بگیم نه بابا دیر نشده بچسب بخون قبول میشی فلان اینا
منتظر روش شیرین زندگی باش
چمیدونم تو هنوز خیلی وقت داری اخه 
هنوز جوونی
ولی واقعیت یکم تلخه گلم
یا روش 10 سال دیگم قبول نمیشی
یا به خودت بیا 
یا بسش کن دیگه
 عمرتم کمتر تلف کن 
+
:/*

----------


## WickedSick

خب این چه کاریه :Yahoo (21): 
هرچیزی دوس داری و قبول شدی همین امسال برو./ بیشتر از این چیزیو به خودت جهنم نکن دیگه.
موفق باشی.

----------


## Maryam.mz

ب زندگی ت در اینده فکر کن ، روز های الان ت و حال الانت رو شش سال پیش برای خودت ساختی ، اون موقع وضع ت بهتر بود این شدی 
الان ک این هستی نظرت شش سال دیگه ت چی میخواد باشه؟ ب دارایی هات فکر کن ، میخوای تو نداری زندگی کنی ؟ ب ادم هایی ک بهت خندیدن و مسخره ت کردن فک کن ، ب این ک چقد میخوای دهن همه شون رو گل بگیری ، ب این ک یروزی ازدواج میکنی و اون شخص کسی نیست مگر مثل خودت ، دوست داری با یک بی هدف زندگی کنی؟ 
بشین با خودت فکر کن ببین چند چندی ؟ تو چی استعداد داری ؟ اگ حال درس خوندن نداری ببین چی ت خوبه 
اشپزی ت خوبه ؟ برو اشپز رستوران شو ، نقاشی ت خوبه برو کلاس نقاشی ، خطاطی دوس داری برو کلاس خطاطی عاشق ی ورزشی برو دنبالش کن کلاس برو براش
ولی اگ میخوای دکتر مهندس شی وکیل شی یه سال گوشیتو بذارکنار ، با 25 -26 سال سن درسته سخته ولی شدنیه بابا ب خودت فکر کن
زندگی خودته ، فردا تو اون دنیا باید ب خاطر تک تک لحظه هایی ک ب فنا دادی شون جواب بدی 
همه ی روزی میمیریم ، دوست داری موقع مرگ ت حسرت بخوری ؟ فقط ی بار زندگی میکنیییم یادت باشه اینو

زنی رو می شناسم ، چند سال پیش از سر کار اومد خونه شوهرشو در حال خیانت دید ، میتونی تصور کنی چقدر حالش بد بود؟ قطعا بدتر از تو ، طلاق گرفت ، از بهمن خوند و الان پزشک عمومی هست و با مردی ازدواج کرده و خداروشکر خوشبخته ، ببین هرچی حال ت بدتر باشه ، انگیزه ت برای پیشرفت بیشتره . نترس ، ی بار دست ب کار شو ، همین الان شروع کن ب خوندن ، باور کن خوب بخونی پرستاری میاری ، حداقل ازاد ش رو میاری میری دانشگاه ادمای نو میبینی تفریح میکنی از این حال در میای

----------


## ABBAS_99

*سلام
قبلش بگم شرایطم چطور بوده بعد پیشنهادم رو بدم.
از حدود 14 و 15 سالگی افسردگیم شروع شد و توی 16 سالگی شدید شد و از 18 سالگی هم به اوج خودش رسید. الآن 24 سالمه و حدود سه چهار ماهه افسردگیم خیلی کم شده حتی میتونم بگم از بین رفته. سه سال از عمرم رو توی دانشگاهی که همینجوری الکی رفتم تلف کردم و انصراف دادم حتی فوق دیپلم هم نگرفتم. یه سال هم که پارسال بود میخواستم برم سر یه حرفه ی آینده دار ولی بعدش فهمیدم پاهام مشکل شدید داره نمیتونم سه چهار ساعت یه جای ثابت وایسم سرپا بعد از چندماه کلاس رفتنش بیخیال شدم و اسفند شروع کردم برای کنکور بخونم. یه اختلال روانی هم دارم که کمیابه آدمای کمی دچارش هستن کل قرص و دوا درمان و مرض استفاده کردم و حالمو بدتر کرد. توی سربازی هم که بودم از سال 96 تا 98 چندبار خودزنی کردم و دستمو جر دادم، نه به خاطر سربازی، به خاطر شرایط زندگی شخصیم. 8 سال هم سیگار کشیدم و توی سه سال گذشته روزی هم 10 نخ سیگار میکشیدم البته الآن ترک کردم. توی مدرسه هم انقد حالم خراب بود که سال دوم و سوم و چهارم دبیرستان رو از ساعت 8 میخوابیدم تا 12 هیچکس هم هیچی نمیگفت.

چیزایی که حالمو یواش یواش بهتر کرد:
از فضای مجازی بیرون کشیدم، اینم که الآن اینجام میام تا توی فضای کنکور باشم. فضای مجازی از جمله اینستاگرام حکم سم رو داره و این سم هم به شدت اعتیادآوره. اعتیادش و نگا کردن به پستای چرت و پرت دیگران حکم اینو داره که 24 ساعته مواد مخدر بزنه یه نفر. اصلاً از مواد کمتر نیست. فضای مجازی به جاش مفیده، ولی فقط به جاش.
بعد از اینکه مغزم از اعتیاد اینترنت سم زدایی شد تونستم به پیدا کردن هدف درست فکر کنم. تا قبل از اون هم فکر میکردم ولی مغزم انقد خراب بود که به نتیجه نمیرسیدم. هدفم یه رشته بود که فقط یه دونه شرایط داشته باشه: بازارکار، مجبور نشم برم منت این و اون رو بکشم تو رو خدا بذارید براتون کار کنم.
دکترا میگفتن اگه این قرصایی که بهت میدیم رو قطع کنی بدتر میشی فلان میشی ولی عین جنازه نگهم میداشت. قطعش کردم اولش سخت بود ولی چرت میگفتن. سخت بود ولی مغزمو آروم نگه داشتم. اگه احیاناً قرص مصرف میکنی و حس میکنی مغزتو خراب میکنه یه فکری براش بکن.
به هر شکلی که از دستت برمیاد محیطت رو عوض کن، تا وقتی که همین شرایط رو برای خودت نگه داری همین مشکلات هم باقی می مونه و ثابت موندن مشکلات هم با ثابت موندن شرایط، یه قانون خیلی منطقیه. میتونی با رفتن سر یه کاری که چند نفر توش باشن و باهم همکار باشید به اون محیط جدید برسی. حتی اگه کاره خوب هم نباشه و مجبور بشی ازش بیرون بیای بازم بهتر از توی خونه موندنه.
دوستایی که فاز منفی میدن رو پرت کن دور و کلاً جوابشون رو نده.
دوستایی که فاز منفی نمیدن ولی به هیچ دردی هم نمیخورن رو پرت کن دور تا الآن به درد نخوردن تا هزارسال دیگه هم به درد نمیخورن.
حداقل یه دونه دوست داشته باش که بتونی حتی شده ماهی یه بار باهاش صحبت کنی و بدونه برای چی زندست و هدف داشته باشه حالش خوب باشه چون حال تو رو هم خوب میکنه. این دوستا کمن، بعد از اینکه یه دونش رو داشته باشی میگی ای کاش زودتر پیداش کرده بودم. ای کاش بیشتر بشن.
اخبارو دنبال نکن به درد نمیخورن فاز منفی هم میدن. فرقی نداره خبر خوب باشه یا بد، در هرحال مغزو خراب میکنه. این اخبار میخواد اخبار آدمای معروف باشه میخواد فامیل باشه میخواد وضعیت کشور و دنیا باشه میخواد این باشه که فلانی توی اینستا چی کرد. همش چرته.
مهم خودتی، مهم زندگی خودته، اخبار زندگی خودت مهم بوده و هست. بقیه به چه درد میخورن. یه حساب سر انگشتی کن ببین توی 6 سال گذشته که میشه بیشتر از 2000 روز چند ساعت از وقتت رو به دیگران اختصاص دادی. اگه همون وقت رو برای خوده خودت میذاشتی الآن کجا بودی.
اینایی که گفتم مراحل سم زدایی مغز بود.
مرحله ی بعدی ساختن هدفه، خلاصه بگم، اگه یه هدف قطعی و درست حسابی نداشته باشی یا از این به بعد نسازی، زندگی کوچکترین ارزشی نداره.
قبل از فکر به هدف هم یادت باشه قرار نیست زود بهش برسی، اگه آهسته و پیوسته نباشه اگه با حوصله نری طرفش، خراب میشه. اگه عجله کنی خراب میشه. من اهل کتاب نیستم، خیلی ساله اهل کتاب روانشناسی هم نیستم ولی یه کتاب روانشناسی خوندم اونم فقط 60 صفحه ش رو و یاد میده چطور به هدف برسی. اثر مرکب نویسندش هم دارن هاردی. خلاصه وار میگمش، باید ذره ذره قدم برداری طرف هدفت، یه دونه یه دونه. اگه فکر کنی میتونی بدوی و زود برسی اصلا هیچوقت نمیرسی. بهترین راه و تنهاترین راه برای رسیدن، دونه دونه قدم برداشتنه. اولش اثر جلو رفتنت رو نمی بینی بعدش به طور تصاعدی پیشرفت میکنی. خیلی از کتاب روانشناسیا اگه فاز میدن و انرژی موقتی میدن این کتاب اینطور نیست، واقعیت رو نشون میده. پیشنهاد میکنم بخونیش. انتشارات های مختلفی چاپش کردن بعضیاشون غلط زیاد داره. انتشارات نسل نو اندیش ترجمه ی خوبی کرده ازش.
اگه این چیزایی که این دوستای خوبت توی این انجمن دارن برات مینویسن رو بخونی و دفعه ی بعد بازم بگی مشکل دارم و نمیدونم چی کنم فقط معنیش اینه که خودت با اختیار خودت نمیخوای مشکلت رو کنار بذاری.

امیدوارم حرفام به دردت خورده باشه اگه هم رک بودم چون واقعیت رو گفتم وگرنه اثرش رو نمیذاره.*

----------


## Shah1n

> *سلام.
> 
> من بارها و بارها خودم رو اینجا معرفی کردم.فکر کنم اکثرا بدونین شرایطمو. من بین دانشگاه آزاد بدون کنکور رفتن و دوباره پشت کنکور موندن مردد موندم. بچه ها گاهی میگم خب دانشگاه هم میرم برای کنکور هم آروم آروم میخونم چند سال بعد قبول میشم..بعدش میشینم برنامه ریزی و...بعدش دوباره میگم خسته ام نمیتونم و بیخیال. نمیدونم چه مرگم شده از زندگی چی میخوام. کاش به موقع درس میخوندم یا حداقل بعد از دو سال پشت موندن بیخیال میشدم. من عمرم رفته ۶ سال پشت کنکور بودم زورم میاد الان برم به رشته بدون کنکور..از ۱۲ هزار رتبه ام رسید به ۹۵ هزار..اطلاعات علمی صفر.! اصلا شکل درس خوندن یادم رفته. اعتیاد بدی به موبایل و تنبلی و صبح رو الکی شب کردن پیدا کردم..من حتی زورم میاد از در خونه برم بیرون.. اصلا کشش یادگیری ندارم حتی حوصله رانندگی یاد گرفتن ندارم..حوصله فیلم دیدن و کتاب خوندن ندارم فقط میخوام روز و شبا بگذرن الکی..سال پیش نرفتم بدون کنکور با بهانه های الکی..میخوام فعال باشم، هدف داشته باشم، ولی این چند سال انقدر گند خورده به زندگیم نمیدونم از کجا برای جبران شروع کنم. مغزم شده مثل یه سطل آشغال که پر از افکار و استرس های عجیبه. نیاز به چند جراحی حیاتی دارم که آینده مو مبهم کرده. نمیدونم چیکار کنم که مغزم ری استارت بشه. واقعاً میخوام درس بخونم ولی هیچی یادم نیست صفر صفرم مغزم آکبند شده نمیدونم از کجا شروع کنم..از طرفی من دمدمی مزاجم میترسم دانشگاه نرم شروع کنم بخونم برای کنکور وسطاش رها کنم و از همه جا مونده بشم..نمیدونم چه رشته بدون کنکوری بخونم که آینده دار باشه..من از هیچی مطمئن نیستم بچه ها پیشنهادتون چیه؟ چکار کنم؟*



خب یه حرفی میزنم که شاید کلیشه باشه ولی عین واقعیته
همه برای درس خوندن به دنیا نیومدن
قرار نیست همه هم تحصیلات عالیه داشته باشن
برو دنبال هدف زندگیت اما نه یه هدف پوچ و الکی
بگرد دنبال مسیر زندگیت
ببین از زندگی چی میخوای
همه آدما باهم متفاوتن حتی دو نفر شبیه هم نداریم تو دنیا پس تو هم تکی و هم خاص پس مسیرت هم میتونه تک و خاص باشه

----------


## BARONI

> *سلام.
> 
> من بارها و بارها خودم رو اینجا معرفی کردم.فکر کنم اکثرا بدونین شرایطمو. من بین دانشگاه آزاد بدون کنکور رفتن و دوباره پشت کنکور موندن مردد موندم. بچه ها گاهی میگم خب دانشگاه هم میرم برای کنکور هم آروم آروم میخونم چند سال بعد قبول میشم..بعدش میشینم برنامه ریزی و...بعدش دوباره میگم خسته ام نمیتونم و بیخیال. نمیدونم چه مرگم شده از زندگی چی میخوام. کاش به موقع درس میخوندم یا حداقل بعد از دو سال پشت موندن بیخیال میشدم. من عمرم رفته ۶ سال پشت کنکور بودم زورم میاد الان برم به رشته بدون کنکور..از ۱۲ هزار رتبه ام رسید به ۹۵ هزار..اطلاعات علمی صفر.! اصلا شکل درس خوندن یادم رفته. اعتیاد بدی به موبایل و تنبلی و صبح رو الکی شب کردن پیدا کردم..من حتی زورم میاد از در خونه برم بیرون.. اصلا کشش یادگیری ندارم حتی حوصله رانندگی یاد گرفتن ندارم..حوصله فیلم دیدن و کتاب خوندن ندارم فقط میخوام روز و شبا بگذرن الکی..سال پیش نرفتم بدون کنکور با بهانه های الکی..میخوام فعال باشم، هدف داشته باشم، ولی این چند سال انقدر گند خورده به زندگیم نمیدونم از کجا برای جبران شروع کنم. مغزم شده مثل یه سطل آشغال که پر از افکار و استرس های عجیبه. نیاز به چند جراحی حیاتی دارم که آینده مو مبهم کرده. نمیدونم چیکار کنم که مغزم ری استارت بشه. واقعاً میخوام درس بخونم ولی هیچی یادم نیست صفر صفرم مغزم آکبند شده نمیدونم از کجا شروع کنم..از طرفی من دمدمی مزاجم میترسم دانشگاه نرم شروع کنم بخونم برای کنکور وسطاش رها کنم و از همه جا مونده بشم..نمیدونم چه رشته بدون کنکوری بخونم که آینده دار باشه..من از هیچی مطمئن نیستم بچه ها پیشنهادتون چیه؟ چکار کنم؟*


اگه روحیشو داری میتونی پرستاری و فیزیو بیاری 
اگه نه یک ماه استراحت کن به خودت برس باشگاه برو
بعد یک ماه تصمیم بگیر نه الان
اگه از این کنکور با رضایت رد نشی هیچ وقت نمیتونی اروم بشی پیش خودت همیشه شرمنده ای
بعدش  ,  6 سااااااال , زمانه زیادی نیست طرف با 60 سال سن 40 سال زندگیشیو رو یه کاری سرمایه گذاری میکنه یک شبه ورشکست میشه میاد زیره صفر , الان تو خیلی سن داشته باشی 25 سال , آیا زمانی که 35 سالت شد دوست داری اون موقع بی هدف باشی یا یه خانم دکتر یا یه خانم پرستار؟ پس یه چیزی هست اونم (هدفته) باید ببینی چی میخوای!
و بررسی کنی که ایا راهی برای رسیدن به هدفت هست یا نه؟
اگه هست پس بسم الله و شروع کن  :Yahoo (1): 
بقیه موارد بهانس
زندگی کن همین

----------


## BARONI

> *سلام
> قبلش بگم شرایطم چطور بوده بعد پیشنهادم رو بدم.
> از حدود 14 و 15 سالگی افسردگیم شروع شد و توی 16 سالگی شدید شد و از 18 سالگی هم به اوج خودش رسید. الآن 24 سالمه و حدود سه چهار ماهه افسردگیم خیلی کم شده حتی میتونم بگم از بین رفته. سه سال از عمرم رو توی دانشگاهی که همینجوری الکی رفتم تلف کردم و انصراف دادم حتی فوق دیپلم هم نگرفتم. یه سال هم که پارسال بود میخواستم برم سر یه حرفه ی آینده دار ولی بعدش فهمیدم پاهام مشکل شدید داره نمیتونم سه چهار ساعت یه جای ثابت وایسم سرپا بعد از چندماه کلاس رفتنش بیخیال شدم و اسفند شروع کردم برای کنکور بخونم. یه اختلال روانی هم دارم که کمیابه آدمای کمی دچارش هستن کل قرص و دوا درمان و مرض استفاده کردم و حالمو بدتر کرد. توی سربازی هم که بودم از سال 96 تا 98 چندبار خودزنی کردم و دستمو جر دادم، نه به خاطر سربازی، به خاطر شرایط زندگی شخصیم. 8 سال هم سیگار کشیدم و توی سه سال گذشته روزی هم 10 نخ سیگار میکشیدم البته الآن ترک کردم. توی مدرسه هم انقد حالم خراب بود که سال دوم و سوم و چهارم دبیرستان رو از ساعت 8 میخوابیدم تا 12 هیچکس هم هیچی نمیگفت.
> 
> چیزایی که حالمو یواش یواش بهتر کرد:
> از فضای مجازی بیرون کشیدم، اینم که الآن اینجام میام تا توی فضای کنکور باشم. فضای مجازی از جمله اینستاگرام حکم سم رو داره و این سم هم به شدت اعتیادآوره. اعتیادش و نگا کردن به پستای چرت و پرت دیگران حکم اینو داره که 24 ساعته مواد مخدر بزنه یه نفر. اصلاً از مواد کمتر نیست. فضای مجازی به جاش مفیده، ولی فقط به جاش.
> بعد از اینکه مغزم از اعتیاد اینترنت سم زدایی شد تونستم به پیدا کردن هدف درست فکر کنم. تا قبل از اون هم فکر میکردم ولی مغزم انقد خراب بود که به نتیجه نمیرسیدم. هدفم یه رشته بود که فقط یه دونه شرایط داشته باشه: بازارکار، مجبور نشم برم منت این و اون رو بکشم تو رو خدا بذارید براتون کار کنم.
> دکترا میگفتن اگه این قرصایی که بهت میدیم رو قطع کنی بدتر میشی فلان میشی ولی عین جنازه نگهم میداشت. قطعش کردم اولش سخت بود ولی چرت میگفتن. سخت بود ولی مغزمو آروم نگه داشتم. اگه احیاناً قرص مصرف میکنی و حس میکنی مغزتو خراب میکنه یه فکری براش بکن.
> به هر شکلی که از دستت برمیاد محیطت رو عوض کن، تا وقتی که همین شرایط رو برای خودت نگه داری همین مشکلات هم باقی می مونه و ثابت موندن مشکلات هم با ثابت موندن شرایط، یه قانون خیلی منطقیه. میتونی با رفتن سر یه کاری که چند نفر توش باشن و باهم همکار باشید به اون محیط جدید برسی. حتی اگه کاره خوب هم نباشه و مجبور بشی ازش بیرون بیای بازم بهتر از توی خونه موندنه.
> ...


تبریک میگم بهت چه آدم قوی و با اراده ای هستی , خدا حفظت کنه , ان شاا.. به چیزی که میخوای میرسی , مطمیمنم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Matean

من الان سال سوممه و حالم دقیقن مثل حال توعه.امیدوارم ک ب این زودیا بگذره

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*سلام . متاسفانه کنکور برای خیلیا چنین حالتی رو به وجود اورده . من خودم حدود 5 ساله همش تو خونم و جایی نرفتم . فوقش میرفتم کتاب فروشی کتاب یا لوازم تحریر میخریدم . قبلا فکر میکردم فقط من اینجورم . اما خیییلی بدتر و افسرده تر از من و شما هست . من حتی میشناسم یکی و به خاطر کنکور مریضی قلبی داره . و ادمای زیادی هم دیدم که از منفی صفر شروع کردن برای ساختن زندگیشون . خود من خیلی افسرده شده بودم . حالا عزیزم در مورد شما کمی بگم ...دوست مهربونم به قلبت رجوع کن . ببین ته دلت چی میخواد همون کارو انجام بده . یادمه یه بار گفته بودی بیشتر فامیلاتون پزشک هستن . فکر کنم شما هم دوست داری پزشکی قبول بشی . اگه هدفت اینه براش برنامه ریزی کن . برای این که نظم داشته باشی ازمون ثبت نام کن . یا میتونی یکی دوتا کلاس انلاین هم ثبت نام کنی . رشته بدون کنکور هم اگه براش برنامه ای نداری و به کارت نمیاد در اینده نرو . یکی از مدیرای قلم چی شهرمون گفت دوستم 6 بار کنکور داد تا بالاخره داروسازی قبول شد . اون موقع همه مسخرش میکردن . الان بهترین زندگی و داره . خلاصه عزیزم هر چی دوست داری انجام بده . سلامتیت خیلی مهم و باارزشه . اول به فکر عمل های جراحی باش . 9 تا 10 ماه برای قبولی از سطح صفر کافیه . غصه نخور تو اشرف مخلوقاتی . هر کاری بخوای میشه .*

----------


## Mysterious

*بنظرم برو یونی در کنارش واسه کنکورم بخون
یه راه متفاوت از سالای پیش،شاید نتیجه داد*

----------


## jasmine1999

ببین عزیزم هر سال میانگین 500هزار نفر واسه کنکور تجربی شرکت می کنن
هر سال که قرار نیس این 500 هزار نفر رشته تاپ قبول شن
به نظر من امسال هرچی قبول شدی برو
عمر خودتو هدر نده
زندگی که همش کنکور نیس
مطمئن باش بعدا فرصت های بهتری برات جور میشه
گاهی اوقات ما به یه چیزی پافشاری داریم درصورتی که به صلاحمون نیس :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Believer

> *سلام.
> 
> من بارها و بارها خودم رو اینجا معرفی کردم.فکر کنم اکثرا بدونین شرایطمو. من بین دانشگاه آزاد بدون کنکور رفتن و دوباره پشت کنکور موندن مردد موندم. بچه ها گاهی میگم خب دانشگاه هم میرم برای کنکور هم آروم آروم میخونم چند سال بعد قبول میشم..بعدش میشینم برنامه ریزی و...بعدش دوباره میگم خسته ام نمیتونم و بیخیال. نمیدونم چه مرگم شده از زندگی چی میخوام. کاش به موقع درس میخوندم یا حداقل بعد از دو سال پشت موندن بیخیال میشدم. من عمرم رفته ۶ سال پشت کنکور بودم زورم میاد الان برم به رشته بدون کنکور..از ۱۲ هزار رتبه ام رسید به ۹۵ هزار..اطلاعات علمی صفر.! اصلا شکل درس خوندن یادم رفته. اعتیاد بدی به موبایل و تنبلی و صبح رو الکی شب کردن پیدا کردم..من حتی زورم میاد از در خونه برم بیرون.. اصلا کشش یادگیری ندارم حتی حوصله رانندگی یاد گرفتن ندارم..حوصله فیلم دیدن و کتاب خوندن ندارم فقط میخوام روز و شبا بگذرن الکی..سال پیش نرفتم بدون کنکور با بهانه های الکی..میخوام فعال باشم، هدف داشته باشم، ولی این چند سال انقدر گند خورده به زندگیم نمیدونم از کجا برای جبران شروع کنم. مغزم شده مثل یه سطل آشغال که پر از افکار و استرس های عجیبه. نیاز به چند جراحی حیاتی دارم که آینده مو مبهم کرده. نمیدونم چیکار کنم که مغزم ری استارت بشه. واقعاً میخوام درس بخونم ولی هیچی یادم نیست صفر صفرم مغزم آکبند شده نمیدونم از کجا شروع کنم..از طرفی من دمدمی مزاجم میترسم دانشگاه نرم شروع کنم بخونم برای کنکور وسطاش رها کنم و از همه جا مونده بشم..نمیدونم چه رشته بدون کنکوری بخونم که آینده دار باشه..من از هیچی مطمئن نیستم بچه ها پیشنهادتون چیه؟ چکار کنم؟*


به نظر من شما اول باید حال دلتو خوب کنی و خودت رو از شرایطی که مثل باتلاق میمونه دربیاری بیرون ببین نی نی شما باید قبول کنی شرایطی که الان هستی به خاطره غفلت هایی که قبلا انجام شده ولی ربطی نداره به جایی که قراره باشی اگه بتونی تنظیم کنی ، من حس میکنم یه حس فوق العاده بدی داری یه حس پوچی و مجازات خودت باید اینو کنار بذاری باید خودتو ببخشی و دوست داشته باشی و بگی از اینجا به بعد درستش میکنم باییید ورزش کنی خیلیی تاثیر داره این جمله رو نخون و رد شو انجامش بده اگه میتونی صبح ها توی پارک نزدیکی که داری یه کم پیاده روی کن فوق العاده حس خوبی میده برای هدف آیندت هم 2 راه داری یا از طریق کنکور یا نه . اگه از طریق کنکور که شماااا باید این 2 ماهو بخونی باید خودتو به خودت ثابت کنی ولی اگر دیگه از کنکور خسته شدی میتونی بری رشته های دیگه مثلا زبان های مختلف ، برنامه نویسی و .... برای رشته های مهندسی هم اگه بری نظرم اینه آخرش که حالا مثلا دانشگاه آزاد خوندی ایران نمونی و بخوای که اپلای کنی قطعا بورسیه نمیشی ولی شاید بتونی که با یه بودجه ای بری ...ولی هر رشته ای بخوای بری اونور هم باید اونجا کار کنی امیدوارم موفق باشی . خودتو ببخش ، و از محیط امنت بیا بیرون چون خیلی وقته اونجایی و میدونی که چه قدر متنفری ازش پس شروع کن.

----------


## B3hism

> *سلام.
> 
> من بارها و بارها خودم رو اینجا معرفی کردم.فکر کنم اکثرا بدونین شرایطمو. من بین دانشگاه آزاد بدون کنکور رفتن و دوباره پشت کنکور موندن مردد موندم. بچه ها گاهی میگم خب دانشگاه هم میرم برای کنکور هم آروم آروم میخونم چند سال بعد قبول میشم..بعدش میشینم برنامه ریزی و...بعدش دوباره میگم خسته ام نمیتونم و بیخیال. نمیدونم چه مرگم شده از زندگی چی میخوام. کاش به موقع درس میخوندم یا حداقل بعد از دو سال پشت موندن بیخیال میشدم. من عمرم رفته ۶ سال پشت کنکور بودم زورم میاد الان برم به رشته بدون کنکور..از ۱۲ هزار رتبه ام رسید به ۹۵ هزار..اطلاعات علمی صفر.! اصلا شکل درس خوندن یادم رفته. اعتیاد بدی به موبایل و تنبلی و صبح رو الکی شب کردن پیدا کردم..من حتی زورم میاد از در خونه برم بیرون.. اصلا کشش یادگیری ندارم حتی حوصله رانندگی یاد گرفتن ندارم..حوصله فیلم دیدن و کتاب خوندن ندارم فقط میخوام روز و شبا بگذرن الکی..سال پیش نرفتم بدون کنکور با بهانه های الکی..میخوام فعال باشم، هدف داشته باشم، ولی این چند سال انقدر گند خورده به زندگیم نمیدونم از کجا برای جبران شروع کنم. مغزم شده مثل یه سطل آشغال که پر از افکار و استرس های عجیبه. نیاز به چند جراحی حیاتی دارم که آینده مو مبهم کرده. نمیدونم چیکار کنم که مغزم ری استارت بشه. واقعاً میخوام درس بخونم ولی هیچی یادم نیست صفر صفرم مغزم آکبند شده نمیدونم از کجا شروع کنم..از طرفی من دمدمی مزاجم میترسم دانشگاه نرم شروع کنم بخونم برای کنکور وسطاش رها کنم و از همه جا مونده بشم..نمیدونم چه رشته بدون کنکوری بخونم که آینده دار باشه..من از هیچی مطمئن نیستم بچه ها پیشنهادتون چیه؟ چکار کنم؟*


هیچ انتظاری نیست که به جز این باشه نتیجه ی این پیله ی سمی ای که خانواده و اطرافیان برامون ساختند و دیر یا زود گردن کسانی رو میگیره که مثل شما یا ماها از زندگی کم نخواستند و نمیخواند . مشکل ما از جایی شروع شد که خانواده یه خط کش شکسته از دور و بری هاشون ساختند و دادند دستمون تا با اون خط کش ، خودمون رو همیشه و همه جا سانت کنیم . برای رسیدن به آینده ای که دقیقا هم همین الان داخلشیم ، اونقدر کمال گرا و ترسو بار اومدیم که نه فهمیدیم این آینده کی رسید و کی میرسه و دقیقا چی هست و فقط یه تایم رویایی ساختیم برای خودمون که از اون تایم ، شب بخوابیم و صبح پاشیم و همه چیزمون عوض شده باشه و درد اونجاست که این تایم نه هرگز میرسه و نه هیچ نشونه ای میشه ازش پیدا کرد چون رویایی بیش نیست . آدم یه روز چشم باز میکنه میبینه جایی ایستاده که نمیخواسته و دکمه ی کنترل زِد زندگیش هم که از بیست سالگیش از کار افتاده ، همچنان کار نمیکنه و نه راه برگشت داره و نه راه رفت . من دقیقا درک میکنم شما چی میگید . باید این خبر بد رو بدم که تا وقتی هستید و خودتون رو میشناسید هیچ راه فراری ازش ندارید اما این خبر خوب رو هم بدم که هر راهی که امروز یا فردا انتخاب کنید ، چند سال دیگه جوری بی‌حس‌تون میکنه و عادتون میده که مشکلات امروز حتی دیگه نیاز یا دغدغه تون نخواهد بود .
من نمیدونم شرایطتون چیه ، ولی تنها راه حل رو یه مدت جدایی و تنفر از همه ی اطرافیان میدونم . از دوستان ، خانواده ، فامیل ، از هرکسی که اون اسمم رو میدونه جدا میشدم . این شاید باعث بشه تگتمام دغدغه م برای انتخاب مسیر ، فقط خودم بشم و خودم و خودم و بس ! اینجوری حتی اگر غلط انتخاب کنم ، باهاش حال میکنم و این همون زندگی واقعیه .
 اگر الان خارج از این خاک بودیم ، بهتون میگفتم یه کوله بردارید و دوسال بزنید به دل هیچهایک تا ری‌استارت بشید . اما اینجا برای حتی فکر کردن و تصمیم گرفتن ، باید توی همون فکر و خیال ، جوابگوی خودمون و دیگران باشیم . 
جدا که فرسایشی شدن زندگی خیلی درد بزرگیه ... ولی به هرحال یه روز میگذره .
درضمن نه با نظر من و نه با نظر هیچکس دیگه ، هیچ راه حلی حتی به ذهنتون نمیرسه . یه مسیر رو انتخاب کنید و دو سال امتحانش کنید ، قول میدم موقعیت هایی پیش میاد که یا راه برگشت رو براتون آسون تر میکنه یا مسیر رو براتون شیرین تر میکنه .

----------


## Colonius

یه مسافرت طولانی به طبیعت با یه دوست برو بهتر میشی

----------


## sina_u

نشستی پایین کوه نه حسشو داری بری بالای کوه نه انگیزشو داری تلاش کنی قرار هست بقیه چه چیزی بگن که این مسیرو بری؟
کس دیگه رو بفرست بجات کنکور بده راحت شو  :Yahoo (21): 
هر چند قبولی تو کنکور رسیدن به قله نیست  ولی اکثر مردم این فکرو دارن و نمیشه عوضش کرد.

----------


## mahdi_artur

> هیچ انتظاری نیست که به جز این باشه نتیجه ی این پیله ی سمی ای که خانواده و اطرافیان برامون ساختند و دیر یا زود گردن کسانی رو میگیره که مثل شما یا ماها از زندگی کم نخواستند و نمیخواند . مشکل ما از جایی شروع شد که خانواده یه خط کش شکسته از دور و بری هاشون ساختند و دادند دستمون تا با اون خط کش ، خودمون رو همیشه و همه جا سانت کنیم . برای رسیدن به آینده ای که دقیقا هم همین الان داخلشیم ، اونقدر کمال گرا و ترسو بار اومدیم که نه فهمیدیم این آینده کی رسید و کی میرسه و دقیقا چی هست و فقط یه تایم رویایی ساختیم برای خودمون که از اون تایم ، شب بخوابیم و صبح پاشیم و همه چیزمون عوض شده باشه و درد اونجاست که این تایم نه هرگز میرسه و نه هیچ نشونه ای میشه ازش پیدا کرد چون رویایی بیش نیست . آدم یه روز چشم باز میکنه میبینه جایی ایستاده که نمیخواسته و دکمه ی کنترل زِد زندگیش هم که از بیست سالگیش از کار افتاده ، همچنان کار نمیکنه و نه راه برگشت داره و نه راه رفت . من دقیقا درک میکنم شما چی میگید . باید این خبر بد رو بدم که تا وقتی هستید و خودتون رو میشناسید هیچ راه فراری ازش ندارید اما این خبر خوب رو هم بدم که هر راهی که امروز یا فردا انتخاب کنید ، چند سال دیگه جوری بی‌حس‌تون میکنه و عادتون میده که مشکلات امروز حتی دیگه نیاز یا دغدغه تون نخواهد بود .
> من نمیدونم شرایطتون چیه ، ولی تنها راه حل رو یه مدت جدایی و تنفر از همه ی اطرافیان میدونم . از دوستان ، خانواده ، فامیل ، از هرکسی که اون اسمم رو میدونه جدا میشدم . این شاید باعث بشه تگتمام دغدغه م برای انتخاب مسیر ، فقط خودم بشم و خودم و خودم و بس ! اینجوری حتی اگر غلط انتخاب کنم ، باهاش حال میکنم و این همون زندگی واقعیه .
>  اگر الان خارج از این خاک بودیم ، بهتون میگفتم یه کوله بردارید و دوسال بزنید به دل هیچهایک تا ری‌استارت بشید . اما اینجا برای حتی فکر کردن و تصمیم گرفتن ، باید توی همون فکر و خیال ، جوابگوی خودمون و دیگران باشیم . 
> جدا که فرسایشی شدن زندگی خیلی درد بزرگیه ... ولی به هرحال یه روز میگذره .
> درضمن نه با نظر من و نه با نظر هیچکس دیگه ، هیچ راه حلی حتی به ذهنتون نمیرسه . یه مسیر رو انتخاب کنید و دو سال امتحانش کنید ، قول میدم موقعیت هایی پیش میاد که یا راه برگشت رو براتون آسون تر میکنه یا مسیر رو براتون شیرین تر میکنه .


 هر چی که این بشر میگه رو باید کتاب کنیم
خیلی عالی و پخته و جامع
حرفی نمیتونم روی این حرفا بزنم
انشالله هر کس واقعا در توانش قدرت تغییر و شهامت رسیدن به جایگاهی که حقشه رو دید با تمام وجودش به سمت خواسته هاش حرکت کنه

----------


## sina_u

مشخصه مشکل از کجا هست.
12 سال مباحث تئوری تو مخ بچه ها میکنن در صورتی که سالهاست این نحوه تدریس در دنیا تغییر کرده و به سمت آشنایی مباحث علمی از طریق دنیای واقعی و کاربردی در صنعت و .. رفته  ولی یه 50 سالی طول میکشه  تا مسئولین بفهمن علم در چه جهتی داره پیشرفت میکنه.
تو مملکتی که دغدغه مسئولینش پیشرفت علمی و صنعتی کشور نیست و فقط  به فکر دزدی و تربیت جوانان انقلابی برای گوشت دم توپ هستن به این زودی ها توقع نداشته باشین سیستم آموزشی درست بشه. 
خودتون برای خودتون باید کاری بکنین.
از خانواده ای انتظار نداشته باشین که شبو روز با هزار تا مشکل سرو کله میزنن.
درباره آیندتون تحقیق کنین . برین  بازار کارو از نزدیک ببینین و علاقه و استعداد واقعیتونو پیدا کنین  و همینطوری پشت سر بقیه  حرکت نکنین.

----------


## amir_r

دوستان توضیح های قشنگی دادن من فقط یه نکته رو میخوام بگم این حرفم کلیه و برای همست
مسعولیت کارایی که انجام میدین و بگردن بگیرین و تقصیر بقیه نندازین 
اینکه وضعیت الانتون اینه تقصیر شماست نه دیگران نه خانواده و نه دولت و نه کائنات مقصر عدم موفقیت شما نیست 
شاید پیش خودتون بگین خب مگه میشه ! ما چه بخوایم و چه نخوایم بقیه رو زندگیمون تاثیر دارن 
من میگم فقط با اینکاره که میشه از نو شروع کرد و یه استارت جدید برا اینده زد 
اشتباهاتی که کردیمو باید بپذیریم کاری به این نداشته باشیم که اگه ۲ سال پیش پدرم فلانکارو نمیکرد الان وضعیتم بهتر میشد 
گذشته گذشته ، در بهترین حالتش تجربه ای که ازش برامون میمونه مهمه 
اگه چند بار یه اشتباهو تکرار میکنیم ، باید بفهمیم که مشکل از خودمونه 
فکر کنم اگه ادم صد در صد مسعولیت پذیری باشیم خیلی از مشکلات حل میشه و خیلی تو زندگی پیشرفت میکنیم 
اشکال ما اینه همش تو زندگی دنبال یه توجیح یا یه بهانه ایم که تقصیرارو بندازیم گردنش و بگیم اااا تقصیر این بود 
تقصیر دولته 
تقصیر نظام اموزشیمونه 
تقصیر خانوادمونه 
خودمونو این وسط یادمون میره
بیشتر کسی که تو همه چیز مقصره خودمونیم 
اینکار شاید مشکلی رو حل نکنه 
ولی کمک میکنه با چشم بازتر دنبال راه حل مشکلاتمون بگردیم

----------


## NiNi

*ممنونم از همه تون، جواب ها خیلی کمک کننده بودن..بچه ها حتی اگه به حرف بعضیاتون عمل نکنم به خاطراینکه نمیشه باتوجه به شرایطم، بازم حرفاتون خیلی کمک کننده است. نمیتونم اینو به همه نسبت بدم ولی حداقل در مورد من، به نظرم جامعه و اطرافیان و محیط و عرف و باور خانواده ام نقش خیلی بزرگی تو این همه سال پشت کنکور موندنم داشتن. درسته، من باید درسم رو به موقع میخوندم و هیچ توجیهی قبول نیست،ولی آیا نمیتونستم با رتبه ام، رشته غیرپزشکی برم؟ صد البته که میتونستم ولی نرفتم. چرا؟ عه! تو؟ کارمند بشی؟! عه زشته نگو! دختر فلان عمو و دایی و کوفت و زهرمار معدلت بیست عه دکتر میشه! آینده تو و شوهرت لیسانسه بیچاره اید فقیرید فلانی دکتره پولداره. تنبل! بی عرضه! برو کارگر بشو اصلاً(با احترام تمام به کارمندان و لیسانسه ها و کارگرهای شریف و زحمتکش). اینها برخورد محیط با من بود، وقتی گفتم علاقه ام به روانشناسی عه. خانواده من حتی الانم منو مجبور میکنن حقوق بخونم که وکیل بشم. که حداقل این سالها به جایی برسه. حتی وقتی اعتراض میکنم میگن ما فقط نمیخواییم فقیر بشی دیگه چه آبرو و ادا و کلاسی؟ کلاس گذاشتی بمونه برامون؟ خوش به حال فلانی دخترش دکتره. احمق تو الان باید سال ۶ میبودی. دیروز فلان همکلاسیت رو دیدم سال ۶ دندانپزشکی بود گفت دخترت چیکار کرد بالاخره. فلانی رفت خارج پاشو برو. ۶ سال عمرمو هدر دادی موندی گوشه خونه. خونه نشین. بدبخت. 

اینا حرفایی که من هر روز و هر لحظه میشنوم. تمومی هم ندارن. حتی خواستگارهامم تیکه میندازن بهم(خواهراشون). الانم میگن برو وکیل شو اصلا ما که نمیگیم دیگه دکتر بشو زور نمیگیم دیگه 

بچه ها کاش تو کشور ما شغل ها برابر بودن کاش اینهمه نفرت و چشم و هم چشمی نبود..خیلی سخته برام تحمل نگاه سنگین اطرافیان و جواب پس دادن به هزار و یک نفر..حتی دکتر هم میرم میگن چی میخونی..همش بهم میگن بیچاره فلانی ده سال از کوچیکتره دو سال دیگه اونم قبول میشه بازم تو همینه وضعت.. من علاقه دارم به پزشکی، ولی من درس ها رو صفر صفرم، امیدم صفره، انگیزه از اینا بدتر..من نمیدونم از کجا شروع کنم، چجوری و به چه ترتیبی و چه شکلی درس بخونم، اینهمه مدت بازم ملت رو چجوری دهنشونو ببندم، روحیه و حال بدم رو چه کنم؟ حتی مطمئن نیستم بشه یا نه.*

----------


## sina_u

> 


کمترین استفاده رو از تاپیکهایی که میزنی خودت می بری چون هر چقدر هم باهات صحبت میکنن همیشه بر میگردی سر همون حرفهای تکراریت.
بهترین کار اینه برگردی تاپیک هایی که تا الان زدیو یکبار مرور کنی.
به قول خودت این چند سال همش نشستی فیلم نگاه کردیو وقت تلف کردی اینم خانوادت مقصر هست.
تو همین انجمن نگاه کنی کلی از بچه ها پول کتاب خریدن ندارن یا کار میکنن و درس میخونن روزی 4 یا 5 ساعت میخوابن.
با خودت صادق باش.
اگه میخوای بخونی بخون اگر هم نمیخوای بخونی برو عملی  کار یاد بگیر.
این فکرهای کودکانه هم بریز دور فلانی اینطور میگه اون یکی اونطور میگه  اینها فقط یکسری تفکراتی هستن که وقتی وارد زندگی بشی میفهمی چقدر تفکرات بچه گونه ای بوده.

----------


## Amirxray

ببین به نظر من از این فکرا دربیا و با برنامه مستقیم برو سر عمل ترسو نباش یهویی استارتتو بزن و فقط به عمل کردن ادامه هر چند سخت و طاقت فرساست اولش 
خودتو گول نزن از همین روز اول خودتو برای  تمام سختی هایی که باید بکشی برای رسیدن به هدفت رو قبول کن حرف مردم هیچوقت تموم نمیشه و تهش هر اتفاقی بیفته میگن دیدی گفتم اینجوری میشه؟کاریو که شروع میکنی بهش پایبند باش تغییر خود به خودی داخلت اتفاق میفته
موفق باشی

----------


## NiNi

*گفتنش راحته مگه میشه آروم گرفت وقتی همش وز وز هست در گوش آدم.*

----------


## Amirxray

> *گفتنش راحته مگه میشه آروم گرفت وقتی همش وز وز هست در گوش آدم.*


سختیشه که باعث میشه ادم جا بزنه چیز خوب راحت بدست نمیاد منم پشت کنکوریم و هر روز میشنوم از این حرفا ولی حرف زدن که سکه نمیندازه مفته همه میزنن همینا روزی که موفق شی صداشون در نمیاد یکی از فامیلای ما سه سال برای کنکور خوند بقیه فامیلامون مسخرش میکردن و تیکه مینداختن بهش ولی امسال که قبول شد همشون جبهه شون رو عوض کردن و شروع کردن به تعریف و تمجید از اون طرف  
تغییر همیشه سخته باید هزینشو بدی بستگی داره چقدر مصری

----------


## Frigidsoul

اینجا کسی جواب دردتو نمیدونه ،درکت میکنم منم مثل تو بودم و هستم(الآن کمتر) ،برو پیش مشاور(روان) یا روانشناس (خوب نه الکی پلکی)خیلی کمک میکنه .

فقط میتونم بگم خدا صبرت بده با این وضعیتت.

----------


## stalin

هدف هدف هدف!
تنها نیرویی که وادارت میکنه به بلند شدن!
اصلن اگه هدفت و خوب بشناسی(همه یه هدفی دارن فقط خوب باهاش آشنا نیستن!) آروم و قرار نداری، همش رو مخته
یه مسافرت کوچولو برو، برو جایی که حالت و خوب میکنه بعد خلوت کن با خوت، به چیزی که می خوای فکر کن! 
ببین زندگی راحت نیست.خییلیییم سخته! به کسی هم به این راحتیا باج نمیده. باید به زور ازش بکنی!
وقتی هدفت و پیدا کردی(صرفن فقط درس و دانشگاه نیست، هرچیزی که دوست داری باشه!)بذار همیشه جلو چشت باشه، رو مخیت شه 
کلیپ انگیزشی هر صبح ببین، هر روز سعی کن یه چند دقیقه ورزش کنی 
یه سری کارای پیش پا افتاده ی ساده رو برنامه کن واسه خودت، طوری که بتونی حتما انجامش بدی(مثل همین یکم ورزشه! یا روزی 8 لیوان آب خوردن یا هر کار ساده دیگه) بعد از یه مدت وقتی ببینی که میتونی برنامه هات و انجام بدی عزت نفست برمیگرده!(انقدر برنامه ریختی و ول کردی که دگ هر چی که برنامه بریزی، ضمیر ناخودآگاهت میدونه ک همش الکیه و قرار نیست انجامش بدی!)
پیشرفتت و ببین! همین که دگ اون آدم سابق نیستی بهت انگیزه میده
ببین "آخر همه چیز خوبه! اگ میبینی خوب نیست نگرانش نباش
 چون آخرش نیست"

----------


## be_quick

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط BARONI


اگه روحیشو داری میتونی پرستاری و فیزیو بیاری 
اگه نه یک ماه استراحت کن به خودت برس باشگاه برو
بعد یک ماه تصمیم بگیر نه الان
اگه از این کنکور با رضایت رد نشی هیچ وقت نمیتونی اروم بشی پیش خودت همیشه شرمنده ای
بعدش  ,  6 سااااااال , زمانه زیادی نیست طرف با 60 سال سن 40 سال زندگیشیو رو یه کاری سرمایه گذاری میکنه یک شبه ورشکست میشه میاد زیره صفر , الان تو خیلی سن داشته باشی 25 سال , آیا زمانی که 35 سالت شد دوست داری اون موقع بی هدف باشی یا یه خانم دکتر یا یه خانم پرستار؟ پس یه چیزی هست اونم (هدفته) باید ببینی چی میخوای!
و بررسی کنی که ایا راهی برای رسیدن به هدفت هست یا نه؟
اگه هست پس بسم الله و شروع کن 
بقیه موارد بهانس
زندگی کن همین


از همینجا بگم یکی از اون تایپکا بود که همه خییییلی عالی حرف زدن خیلی دلسوزانه کاملا متفاوت با دنیای بیرون، ولی از شمایی که نقلتون کردم یه سوال منظورتون از اوردن فیزیو یا پرستاری تو این دو ماه و چند روزه؟ یا سال بعد؟ اگه امساله آخه چجوری کی خونده بشه کی جمع بندی شه؟ این واقعا سوال بود واسم نه اینکه شما رو از گفتتون پشیمون کنم .جسارت منو ببخشید و اصلا هدفم ناامید کردن هیچکس نیست فقط سوال دارم*

----------


## _.Reza._

یه ضرب المثل هست ک میگه 
تو مو بینی و ما پیچش مو
اگر خانوادت اصرار به وکیلی و پزشکی دارن واسه سر افرازی اینده خودته و شک نکن واسه هیچ شخصی دلسوز تر از خانواده نیست
من جات بودم میرفتم سمت ارایشگری یا چیزای دخترونه اینجوری
سمت دانشگاه ازاد اصلا نرو که عمرت رو اتیش میزنی
پول خرج کردناش به جهنم
4 سال دیگه یه تیکه کاغذ میدن بهت که هر سال 1 میلیون نفر دیگه هم بهش اضاف میشه
نهایتن بتونی قابش کنی بزاریش رو طاقچه دلت
کسی که 6 سال با 24 ساعت وقت ازاد لای کتابم واز نکرده چجوری میخواد ازاد و کنکور رو جلو ببره پس اینی هم که یکسری از دوستان گفتن عقلانی بنظر نمیرسه
سمت مشاور هم نرو ....اون چه میدونه تو چی میگی و چی میخوای از زندگیت....فقط دوست داره یه انگی بچسبونه بهت تا بتونه جلسات بیشتری بکشت اونجا و پول بیشتری ازت بگیره
بهترین مشاور خودت هستی واسه خودت بعدشم خانوادت
حالا اگر خودت فکر میکنی ک حقت پزشکیه و در حق خودت اجحاف کردی  و مرد راهی بسم الله
ولی اگر نه
با دانشگاه ازاد چیزی عاید کسی نمیشه
یه کاری کن که دستت تو جیب خودت باشه و سرتو بالا نگه داری
ولی یادت باشه تصمیم گیرنده نهایی خودتی
موفق باشی

----------


## God_of_war

> *سلام
> قبلش بگم شرایطم چطور بوده بعد پیشنهادم رو بدم.
> از حدود 14 و 15 سالگی افسردگیم شروع شد و توی 16 سالگی شدید شد و از 18 سالگی هم به اوج خودش رسید. الآن 24 سالمه و حدود سه چهار ماهه افسردگیم خیلی کم شده حتی میتونم بگم از بین رفته. سه سال از عمرم رو توی دانشگاهی که همینجوری الکی رفتم تلف کردم و انصراف دادم حتی فوق دیپلم هم نگرفتم. یه سال هم که پارسال بود میخواستم برم سر یه حرفه ی آینده دار ولی بعدش فهمیدم پاهام مشکل شدید داره نمیتونم سه چهار ساعت یه جای ثابت وایسم سرپا بعد از چندماه کلاس رفتنش بیخیال شدم و اسفند شروع کردم برای کنکور بخونم. یه اختلال روانی هم دارم که کمیابه آدمای کمی دچارش هستن کل قرص و دوا درمان و مرض استفاده کردم و حالمو بدتر کرد. توی سربازی هم که بودم از سال 96 تا 98 چندبار خودزنی کردم و دستمو جر دادم، نه به خاطر سربازی، به خاطر شرایط زندگی شخصیم. 8 سال هم سیگار کشیدم و توی سه سال گذشته روزی هم 10 نخ سیگار میکشیدم البته الآن ترک کردم. توی مدرسه هم انقد حالم خراب بود که سال دوم و سوم و چهارم دبیرستان رو از ساعت 8 میخوابیدم تا 12 هیچکس هم هیچی نمیگفت.
> 
> چیزایی که حالمو یواش یواش بهتر کرد:
> از فضای مجازی بیرون کشیدم، اینم که الآن اینجام میام تا توی فضای کنکور باشم. فضای مجازی از جمله اینستاگرام حکم سم رو داره و این سم هم به شدت اعتیادآوره. اعتیادش و نگا کردن به پستای چرت و پرت دیگران حکم اینو داره که 24 ساعته مواد مخدر بزنه یه نفر. اصلاً از مواد کمتر نیست. فضای مجازی به جاش مفیده، ولی فقط به جاش.
> بعد از اینکه مغزم از اعتیاد اینترنت سم زدایی شد تونستم به پیدا کردن هدف درست فکر کنم. تا قبل از اون هم فکر میکردم ولی مغزم انقد خراب بود که به نتیجه نمیرسیدم. هدفم یه رشته بود که فقط یه دونه شرایط داشته باشه: بازارکار، مجبور نشم برم منت این و اون رو بکشم تو رو خدا بذارید براتون کار کنم.
> دکترا میگفتن اگه این قرصایی که بهت میدیم رو قطع کنی بدتر میشی فلان میشی ولی عین جنازه نگهم میداشت. قطعش کردم اولش سخت بود ولی چرت میگفتن. سخت بود ولی مغزمو آروم نگه داشتم. اگه احیاناً قرص مصرف میکنی و حس میکنی مغزتو خراب میکنه یه فکری براش بکن.
> به هر شکلی که از دستت برمیاد محیطت رو عوض کن، تا وقتی که همین شرایط رو برای خودت نگه داری همین مشکلات هم باقی می مونه و ثابت موندن مشکلات هم با ثابت موندن شرایط، یه قانون خیلی منطقیه. میتونی با رفتن سر یه کاری که چند نفر توش باشن و باهم همکار باشید به اون محیط جدید برسی. حتی اگه کاره خوب هم نباشه و مجبور بشی ازش بیرون بیای بازم بهتر از توی خونه موندنه.
> ...


من معمولا نظرات بلند رو نمیخونم ولی چه عجب یه ادم منطقی دیدم بعد چند سال تو این انجمن. اینایی که میگن برو یه رشته همینجوری به اندازه کافی عمرتو تلف کردی اینا هیچ درکی از یه پشت کنکوری ندارن . من خودم به هدفم نرسیدم ولی کلا از درس کشیدم بیرون الان میرم یه کار دیگه که درامد بخور نمیر داره ولی دیگه مثل ادمای مفتخور نمیرم سر یه رشته پوچ که دهن خانوادم با هزینه های الکی سرویس شه امیدوارم به هدفت برسی .

----------


## Fawzi

بنظر من انقد خودتو اذیت نکن 
برو دانشگاه و بجای اینکه آینده رو از خودت بگیری 
آینده رو به خودت هدیه بده *-* 

اینم نشد زندگی که بخاطر کنکور عمرتو صرف موارد بی ارزش کنی و حتی نتونی از زندگیت لذت ببری و خودتو سرزش کنی بخاطر عمری که فقط با فکر کنکور رفت ..

تا کجا میخوای به این وضعیتت ادامه بدی ؟!
لجباز نباش با خودت 
گاهی لازمه از قید و بند رویاها خودتو رها کنی و طعم زندگی رو بچشی بدون سخت گیری به خودت و در نظر گرفتن انتظارات بیجا و پرتوقع دیگران از خودت یا خودت از خودت  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Ali__S

سلام
شما باید یه مدت رو روحت کار کنی..باید روحت رو قوی کنی 
عزت نفست خیلی پایینه خیلی حقیرانه در مورد خودت حرف میزنی و ریشه مشکلاتت همینه
 قدر و منزلت خودتو نشناختی و یه جورایی اینو باور کردی که یا باید پزشکی قبول بشی یا ارزشی نداری
از حرفات مشخصه که مسئولیت گریزی اگه میخوای حالت خوب بشه این حرفا که تقصیر فلانیه تقصیر نظام آموزشی نظام حاکم یا....هست رو بریز دور با تموم مشکلات موجود تو همین نظام کلی آدم موفق تو زمینه های مختلف وجود داره و اینا همونایی هستن که پذیرفتن تنها خودشونو میتونن تغییر بدن و برای تغییر و بهبود خودشون جنگیدن نه با شرایط بیرون که شاید تاثیر واقعیش تو شکست یا موفقیت 10 درصد هم نباشه مثلا هر ساله تعداد خوبی از بچه های روستاهای محروم رتبه های خیلی خوبی میارن چون به جای اینکه بشینن بنالن که چرا امکانات نداریم و... همون یه کتابی که دارن رو با جون و دل میخونن.....قدم اول تغییر اینه که با خودت صادق باشی و  بپذیری فقط و فقط تو مسئول زندگیت هستی و این شرایط رو تو بوجود آوردی نه دولت و خانواده و....خودتم باید همت کنی و درستش کنی....
مخلص کلام اینکه یه مدت رو روحت و شخصیتت کار کن و از نو بسازشون و با فنداسیون قوی بیارشون بالا بعدش ببین چطور همه ی این مشکلاتی که الان میگی برات خنده دار میشه...
من یه دوره آموزشی خیلی خوب برای خودسازی میشناسم(خودم دارم ازش استفاده میکنم)اینجا نمیگم تا نگن تبلیغه خواستی خصوصی پیام بده اسم و اینکه چطور تهیه کنی رو بگم بهت...
ان شاءالله موفق باشی و سربلند...

----------


## wonshower

> *سلام.
> 
> من بارها و بارها خودم رو اینجا معرفی کردم.فکر کنم اکثرا بدونین شرایطمو. من بین دانشگاه آزاد بدون کنکور رفتن و دوباره پشت کنکور موندن مردد موندم. بچه ها گاهی میگم خب دانشگاه هم میرم برای کنکور هم آروم آروم میخونم چند سال بعد قبول میشم..بعدش میشینم برنامه ریزی و...بعدش دوباره میگم خسته ام نمیتونم و بیخیال. نمیدونم چه مرگم شده از زندگی چی میخوام. کاش به موقع درس میخوندم یا حداقل بعد از دو سال پشت موندن بیخیال میشدم. من عمرم رفته ۶ سال پشت کنکور بودم زورم میاد الان برم به رشته بدون کنکور..از ۱۲ هزار رتبه ام رسید به ۹۵ هزار..اطلاعات علمی صفر.! اصلا شکل درس خوندن یادم رفته. اعتیاد بدی به موبایل و تنبلی و صبح رو الکی شب کردن پیدا کردم..من حتی زورم میاد از در خونه برم بیرون.. اصلا کشش یادگیری ندارم حتی حوصله رانندگی یاد گرفتن ندارم..حوصله فیلم دیدن و کتاب خوندن ندارم فقط میخوام روز و شبا بگذرن الکی..سال پیش نرفتم بدون کنکور با بهانه های الکی..میخوام فعال باشم، هدف داشته باشم، ولی این چند سال انقدر گند خورده به زندگیم نمیدونم از کجا برای جبران شروع کنم. مغزم شده مثل یه سطل آشغال که پر از افکار و استرس های عجیبه. نیاز به چند جراحی حیاتی دارم که آینده مو مبهم کرده. نمیدونم چیکار کنم که مغزم ری استارت بشه. واقعاً میخوام درس بخونم ولی هیچی یادم نیست صفر صفرم مغزم آکبند شده نمیدونم از کجا شروع کنم..از طرفی من دمدمی مزاجم میترسم دانشگاه نرم شروع کنم بخونم برای کنکور وسطاش رها کنم و از همه جا مونده بشم..نمیدونم چه رشته بدون کنکوری بخونم که آینده دار باشه..من از هیچی مطمئن نیستم بچه ها پیشنهادتون چیه؟ چکار کنم؟*


من سال. چهارممه. تو این سال نزدیکایه. پنج بار بدلایل محیطی ول کردم بعدش به زورشروع کردم ولی. استارت اولش سخته. شروع کردی خودبه خوددیگ نمیتونی نخونی. فقط شروع کن. من یه خانمی میشناسم. ۲۷ستلگگی پزشکی اوردتاقبلش تارک دنیابودمثه شما ولی الان. تودانمارک دارهه پزشکی میخونه نه باپول بلکه  بورسیه. شد ...توکل کن به خداوشروع

----------


## DR.del

خانوم مشکل شما اینه که فکر میکنی دنیا واسه بقیه گل و بلبله، بقیه از دیگران کنایه نمیشنون، بقیه بمب انگیزه ان و ...
بخدا اینجوری نیست همه مشکل دارن خیلی از پشت کنکوری ها هستن که هم از طرف پدر و مادر و هم از طرف فامیل تحقیر میشن و حمایت نمیشن ولی به راه خودشون ادامه میدن . بله خانوم سخته آدم کسی رو نداشته باشه که بهش انگیزه بده سخته ،‌ آدم افراد جالبی دور و برش نباشن سخته ، تحمل فشار زندگی سخته ولی اینا چیزایی که ۹۰ درصد مردم باهاش درگیرن خود من مشکل تو زندگیم زیاد دارم و شکست خیلی جاها خوردم اینا واقعیت زندگیه اگر غیر از این باشه باید شک کرد.

شما ده تا تاپیک دیگه مثل این گذاشتی قبلا من یادمه خیلی ها هم نظرشون رو گفتن ولی شما خودت باید یه تکونی به خودت بدی ما اینجا هرچی بگیم فایده نداره

----------


## Abc_me

> هدف هدف هدف!
> تنها نیرویی که وادارت میکنه به بلند شدن!
> اصلن اگه هدفت و خوب بشناسی(همه یه هدفی دارن فقط خوب باهاش آشنا نیستن!) آروم و قرار نداری، همش رو مخته
> یه مسافرت کوچولو برو، برو جایی که حالت و خوب میکنه بعد خلوت کن با خوت، به چیزی که می خوای فکر کن! 
> ببین زندگی راحت نیست.خییلیییم سخته! به کسی هم به این راحتیا باج نمیده. باید به زور ازش بکنی!
> وقتی هدفت و پیدا کردی(صرفن فقط درس و دانشگاه نیست، هرچیزی که دوست داری باشه!)بذار همیشه جلو چشت باشه، رو مخیت شه 
> کلیپ انگیزشی هر صبح ببین، هر روز سعی کن یه چند دقیقه ورزش کنی 
> یه سری کارای پیش پا افتاده ی ساده رو برنامه کن واسه خودت، طوری که بتونی حتما انجامش بدی(مثل همین یکم ورزشه! یا روزی 8 لیوان آب خوردن یا هر کار ساده دیگه) بعد از یه مدت وقتی ببینی که میتونی برنامه هات و انجام بدی عزت نفست برمیگرده!(انقدر برنامه ریختی و ول کردی که دگ هر چی که برنامه بریزی، ضمیر ناخودآگاهت میدونه ک همش الکیه و قرار نیست انجامش بدی!)
> پیشرفتت و ببین! همین که دگ اون آدم سابق نیستی بهت انگیزه میده
> ...


ببین داداش خیلی خوب دلداری میدی!دمت گرم 
موفق باشی

----------


## .yalda.

بعضی وقتا به خودم میگم اونایی که هم سطح من بودن الان دارن پرستاری،مامایی، آزمایشگاه یا دبیری میخونن ومن همچنان پشت کنکورم...چرا؟..علاقه دیگران که برای من ملاک نیست.. من به عشق پزشکی موندم ..میتونستم الان خیلی بی حوصله کتابای پرستاری رو ورق بزنم و درنهایت  مثل یه مرده متحرک وارد جامعه کار بشم و هرروز حسرت بخورم که چرا بیشتر تلاش نکردم و دودستی آرزوهامو زنده به گور کردم..حسرت دردناک تر از هرچیزیه..

----------


## Mohsen781

من نمیتونم خیلی راهنماییت کنم ولی به نظرم اول با یه مشاور مشورت کن و هدفت رو تعیین کن . بعد اگه تصمیم گرفتی که بازم پشت کنکور بمونی ؛ برای رهایی از حرف های خانواده هم که شده برو کتابخونه . چون هم وقتی تلاش بچه ها رو میبینی انرژی مثبت میگری و انگیزت بیشتر میشه و همچنین اونجا خودتی و خودت و اگه واقعا بخوای بخونی کس دیگه ای هم نیست که بخواد سرکوفت بهت بزنه

----------

